# 440i troubles



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob needs your help guys! 
The 440i 
Tried to start it one day and it "starts for a millisecond"

Replaced breaker, off/on switch and pressure switch from another rig

Replaced computer board with new one 

Still does not work?

Any suggestions? 
TIA:notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Buy a Graco



My first thought was the board but if you replaced that already. 
I used to have a Titan 660xc that would pop a fuse once a month or so but that can't be your problem if it starts back up after a bit. hmmm.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Does only the motor die or does the whole rig power out? You could have some burnt wires that are just barely making a connection. hmmm.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The orange light comes on and it flashes green and shuts off.
The piston only moves a "scosh"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If the board is not the culprit, then it could just be an ectrical issue of some kind. Could be in the motor could be comming off the board. Could be your plug. Check the easiest stuff first or you might want to take it to a repair guy. 
Is it in pieces on your kitchen table yet? 
Maybe someone else will have the answer.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

He will probably take it in tomorrow. He has 8 rigs (including a Graco:thumbsup and does pretty much all of the repairs, this has him stumped. 
He actually has both of the 440s torn up now!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Tell him to check and see if there is getting power where the cord comes into the housing, sounds like a loose wire.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I am with Sean it sounds like a short in a wire or the motor. Possible the transducer is hosed as well. Does it have burnt smell to it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> He will probably take it in tomorrow. He has 8 rigs (including a Graco:thumbsup and does pretty much all of the repairs, this has him stumped.
> He actually has both of the 440s torn up now!


This mystery man sounds like a cool guy. I used to have a stock pile of spray rigs and thinned down, I have 3 now. (all Graco's)
Without getting my hands on it there are a lot of possibles. If you don't get a better answer here then give me an update on how I was way off.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No burnt smell, no loose wires
Every time you turn it, it goes "nyeck"
They are all running (almost), he is worse than a women with shoes!
I have this one for trim, this one for oil, this one for.....


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Send it back to China. They can fix anything.:whistling2:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I would start with asking Rob what the heck he needs 8 sprayers for! two for every person including you? I guess you all have two hands . . .


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Typical problems with 440's.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It was the transducer, $107.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Back in the paint then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I have 3 440's; one older model (green) and two newer models(maroon). The older will outperform the newer ones, doesnt have as many downtime issues, and is less problem prone. Got to the point to where the last time I took one of the newer ones in, I told the repair guy to take a good look at it because the next time it broke it was going in the dumpster.

I used to be a big user of Titan's, but anymore I have little use for them. Slowly switching all my rigs over to Airlessco. I've got three and not one day of downtime on any of them.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> I am with Sean it sounds like a short in a wire or the motor. *Possible the transducer is hosed as well*. Does it have burnt smell to it?


Good lord I cant believe they charge so much for that part...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I have 3 440's; one older model (green) and two newer models(maroon). The older will outperform the newer ones, doesnt have as many downtime issues, and is less problem prone. Got to the point to where the last time I took one of the newer ones in, I told the repair guy to take a good look at it because the next time it broke it was going in the dumpster.
> 
> I used to be a big user of Titan's, but anymore I have little use for them. Slowly switching all my rigs over to Airlessco. I've got three and not one day of downtime on any of them.


I have one of the older ones also, and it has not given me any problems yet, but I will say it is very annoying with the high pitched vacuum cleaner sound.I also have a 390 and a 695, the old 390 pump is the most fun I think.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I have 3 440's; one older model (green) and two newer models(maroon). The older will outperform the newer ones, doesnt have as many downtime issues, and is less problem prone. Got to the point to where the last time I took one of the newer ones in, I told the repair guy to take a good look at it because the next time it broke it was going in the dumpster.
> 
> I used to be a big user of Titan's, but anymore I have little use for them. Slowly switching all my rigs over to Airlessco. I've got three and not one day of downtime on any of them.


I have a soft spot for the Titan xc series. I used to run a 660xc damn good rig it was. I would take a 440xc over a 440i any day.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Good lord I cant believe they charge so much for that part...


LOL, you can buy pressure transducer from any electronic surplus store for $5...made in U.S. too.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> I have one of the older ones also, and it has not given me any problems yet, but I will say it is very annoying with the high pitched vacuum cleaner sound.I also have a 390 and a 695, the old 390 pump is the most fun I think.



Same here, my favorite is 395. Sometime I paint in the middle of the night I can't even tell if the machine is running or not. Never have to prime that machine. My 695 II is always a headache.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Noisy pumps and roller frames that squeak....you always know when your guys are working.


----------

